# Biken in/um Kitzingen



## Samoth (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie steht´s bei den Kitzinger Fahrern? Gibt´s welche, die sich abends auf eine Feierabendrunde einlassen würden?

Ich versuche mindestens einmal in der Woche (WE nicht mitgerechnet) auf dem Sattel zu sitzen. Die Touren liegen aktuell noch zwischen 25 km und 40 km und führen überall um Kitzingen herum und in nahe Bikegebiete. 

Leider habe ich keine Marathonvorbereitung oder Hochleistungssport zu bieten, aber eine Bummelfahrt wird es auch nicht ;-)

Ausgangspunkt, Ziel, Dauer, Häufigkeit ist alles offen und lässt sich planen...

Gruß,
Samoth


----------



## Ratatouille (2. Juni 2008)

*ping*

melde mal auch Interesse an wenn ich im Lande bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (4. November 2008)

da meld ich mich doch auch mal!  ... ich fahr öfter mal schwanberg, klinge oder sonstige wald und wiesenwege!

alex


----------



## Michel37 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich meld mich ebenfalls. 
Bin seit vier Jahren wieder in Kitzingen (von Nürnberg nach Sickershausen), und es wäre Klasse wenn was zusammen kommen würde.
Allein Biken macht doch nicht so viel Spass.

Bis Bald


----------



## Erroll (4. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359886&highlight=kitzingen

Leider geht da nicht mehr viel. War einmal bis jetzt mit Grönland unterwegs. Wäre aber sicherlich ne lustige Sache, wenn sich alle mal zusammen tun und ne nette Runde drehen würden.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (4. Februar 2009)

ich wär da damals auch gerne mitgefahren, war aber leider verhindert. hab dich gerade mal in icq geadded! 

ich werd die nächste zeit wieder viel in der klinge fahren und schwanberg! wer lust hat soll sich bei mir melden!


----------



## Erroll (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich wieder mal ohne Frau in Franken bin, werde ich es 1-2 Tage vorher hier oder im anderen Fred ankündigen. Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen. Von den Bikes her passt es ja ganz gut 
Habe meinen Hauptwohnsitz leider nicht mehr in Franken, sonst wäre ich gerne die nächst Zeit mal mitgefahren. Denk aber spätestens in 3-4 Wochen bin ich mal wieder da.


----------



## Grönland (24. Februar 2009)

hi samoth,

auch ich wär für ne kalte feierabendrunde sehr zu begeistern. Sehr gerne durch alle Felder, Wälder, Hügel und Weinberge. Mit viel Schlamm & Dreck.  .

Gruß 

Reinhard


----------

